# In car CD/DVD/VCD/MP3/Radio



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Just ordered one of these from Ebuyer I was going to buy a separate DVD player for the van but this should replace the current in car CD/Radio and give me more options, at £44.98 it seems to be a good buy.


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Humber-traveller (Pete)

Sorry to hyjack your thread, but I was wondering if you had received either of the 2 emails.

Thank you for your time,

777. (Rich)


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*DVD*

Greetings,

Yes Rich, I replied to your email: 16 October 2007 20:49, I will PM you!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just ordered one of these from Ebuyer I was going to buy a separate DVD player for the van but this should replace the current in car CD/Radio and give me more options, at £44.98 it seems to be a good buy.


Peter

I have one of these gadgets and it is excelent - you can have the sound of the TV/DVD through the motorhome's audio speakers. It works very well indeed.

Russell


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks Pete, will be in touch.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Peter/Russel

will this unit replace my current Sony radio? - Din E I think or something like that. 

regards

Geoff


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*DVD/Radio*

Greetings,

This unit should replace your current unit in the cab Geoff, if you are going to use it for DVD's I suggest that you connect it to your leisure batteries and not the vehicle battery, you would not want to drain the vehicle battery and find you are unable to start the engine.

:wink:


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for that Peter

Its not for DVD's, just the remote control and the SD/USB slot that is of interest

Regards

Geoff


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*DVD/Radio*

Greetings,

Received this today, only ordered it on Thursday at special rate super saver delivery! 

The front panel does remove for security, I will report back when I get it fitted, might be going in the car now! :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I replaced my standard cd head unit with a similar JVC one. Very happy with it... its a bonus that I can have surround sound through the motorhome speakers! Only down side was mine cost £400... 8O 

Keep me informed on how you get on with the cheaper one Peter... bet its just as good as mine for a fraction of the cost!


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just had an email to say mine will be delivered today. 

Will give an opinion when I see it

Geoff


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*DVD/Radio*

Greetings,

Lucky we bought ours when we did, the price has now gone up to £52.99.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Mine has just been delivered. It looks a quality piece of kit. Just taken my Sony radio/cd out to slide the new unit in - wiring loom/connectors are different. B*@gg*r

regards

Geoff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, i have fitted the unit but had to fit a spacer to bring the unit forward to get all the cables at the rear into the slot. 

The Sony radio/cd that has been removed could be powered up from the radio headset but the new unit will only power up when the ignition is on. On top of that it loses its presets and time when switched off.

The wiring loom is different to the Sony but both connect into a connector block that is common to both units.

Is it me that has missed something?

I am a pen pusher by trade so am easily confused by mech/elec jobs  

Any suggestions or information would be gratefully received

thanks

Geoff


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well geoff I'm no electrical genius either, but what i would say is that, for some reason, you only have an ignition live to your radio. Usually there will be 2 lives, 1 permanent & 1 ignition. The permanent live makes sure the likes of the presets & time is held when the ignition is switched off (together with any security code that may be present).
This is the first place I'd be looking, then try & find a permanent live, pull one straight from the battery if needs be (make sure you fuse it though!!!).
I would have thought, though, that your previous unit would have had a permanent live to it, especially if you could operate it with the keys out the ignition.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Alfa_Scud

What you say makes perfect sense to me. I will pull the unit out and have a look. As you say, the Sony had the permanent feed, but why has the new unit not picked it up?

I will have a look first chance I get

regards

Geoff


----------



## murrayxxx77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi St Aubyns
I'm thinking of buying one of these radio/CD/DVD etc players. What van have you fitted it in ? I've got a VW T4 and was wondering if I needed a spacer too.
Have you any pictures of your installation ? Any pictures of the connections on the back of the radio ?
Apart from fitting problems, what is quality, sound like ?


----------



## murrayxxx77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Ooooops ... kinda new to this so didn't spot the fact that your make of motorhome is at the side of your post.

Regards

Murray


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Murray

I needed the spacer because of the number of cables on the back of the unit. There is the wiring loom, aerial connection and a collection of about 6 outputs for a surround speaker system. They are quite bulky. When I pull the unit out I will take some photos

The quality seems fine, only tried the radio and a cd

regards

Geoff


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I've ordered one as well. I was rather surprised to see on the Ebuyer website an offer of £10 off (what a lot of of's) if paying by Google pay. As I've already got a google pay account I thought I'd try it. Lo and behold a DVD player/RDS radio for £43 delivered! Astonishing value for money.

Now starts the fun bit. I've an 8" touchscreen computer monitor that also has a s-video input and two rca A/V inputs. The plan is to use the A/V inputs for the rear and blind spot cameras and hopefully the s-video for the DVD player. Add a s-video splitter and I should be able to put it up on the TV screen as well. All I need to do then is run the audio output of the satellite system into the aux-in on the radio instead of using the weedy speakers in the TV. I'm then going to use a small form factor PC for sat nav and with an analogue TV tuner connected to the sky decoder for video recording.

Hmmm. maybe allow a long weekend of playing and make sure SWMBO isn't around while I've got the motorhome dismantled.

Regards
Doug


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Murray

photo of rear of unit

Hi Doug

thats to complex for my abilities. 


regards

Geoff


----------



## murrayxxx77 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Geoff,

Excuse my sparky ignorance but could I just cut off the red / yellow connectors assuming I'm short of room behind head unit (and obviously insulate each one) and still get normal sound through main ISO connecter to car speakers ?

Regards

murray


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

StAubyns said:


> Hi Doug
> 
> thats to complex for my abilities.
> 
> ...


Possibly me as well Geoff! But I'll get my son to help. Funny how the offer of my existing head unit got the offer of assistance 

Regards
Doug


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Murray

don't know, I did think about it, but in the end I thought that was to drastic. So the spacer sorted it. Pulls the head unit out quite a bit though.

Hi Doug

I fall back on the brother in law  

regards

Geoff


----------



## 107368 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Doug for pointing out the 10 pound saving for Google checkout. I too just ordered for 43 pounds with delivery. Astonshing price but ends on Monday. I'm not as ambitious with plans to hook in quite so many devices, but I would like to have the player's DVD output and reversing camera going to a single screen. Can I just use an RCA splitter from Maplins?

Thanks

Michel


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

now its in and working - a couple of things that you may wish you had

Theres no facility for traffic announcements

Theres no on screen display of the radio station name

With a DVD or SD card full of MP3's you cant select which track/album you wish to play - well perhaps you can with a screen attached - but I haven't

there may be more - Oh I can set the hours on the clock but not the minutes, but maybe thats me  

thats more than a couple but it sounds better than the Sony it replaced and Its got a remote so I dont have to get in the cab to change the station/disc

regards

Geoff


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I think I am going back to the Sony.

I have just had 4 days away with the unit and it does not come up to expectations - I know its only £45 quid and maybe I should not grumble but...

when you remove the detachable fascia - sometimes it keeps its presets/time, sometimes it doesn't

Sometimes it just freezes

Sometimes, when you switch it off, and then after a few minutes you switch it back on again, there is no sound

And the fact that you cant select the tracks you want from the SD card full of MP3's - whats the point

It sounds great - but its not reliable

I,m looking for another headunit

regards

Geoff


----------

